# pup questions



## Chloenoelle (Jan 26, 2017)

I've seen many different posts about types and coloring of pitbulls and I'm wondering if anyone can give me some info on my adoption he's 8weeks rescued from 3 weeks and been bottle fed ; ) he weights 17.5 lbs already ! Buddy is mine with the darker eye he also has it on the tip of his tail..... the other two pics are his brother and sister from the litter..... what do you guys think? Is he mixed? They said no


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sorry to say there are no pictures showing in your thread. Would you try posting them again.

Joe


----------



## Chloenoelle (Jan 26, 2017)

Oh dang here are some pics of him ! He's the one with the blue eyes and he has the same darker color on his tail. I also have here a pic of his sister and brother just to help he is a rescue I'm just curious what you guys think about coloring


----------



## Chloenoelle (Jan 26, 2017)

Here are a few more pictures of him


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Wow Chloenoelle, Buddy couldn't be cuter. What a sweet looking face. Look how pink those paws are. If he grows into those paws he's gonna be a big boy. Thanks for sharing.

Joe


----------



## pitpassion1111 (Jan 27, 2017)

cloenoelle, how are ya , never joined a forum lol , but thought id try it out , not always a good idea to be honest but i am to the best of my ability , i would tell you that your puppy is not full blooded due to the eye color alone assuming your talking apbt, anyways the blue eyes are the give away full blood has neither blue coat nor blue eyes and would be considered serious fault, the other thing is the size hard to tell what size it will be but 8 weeks and 17 pounds screams american bulldog or some kind of large breed dog 🙂 now but the breed standard for actual apbt males would be in the 35 to 60 pound range, no 100 pounder bulldogs lol. but hey its a beautiful dog. either way and mixes can be great as well i love al dogs , terriers just happen to be my fav.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

pitpassion1111 said:


> cloenoelle, how are ya , never joined a forum lol , but thought id try it out , not always a good idea to be honest but i am to the best of my ability , i would tell you that your puppy is not full blooded due to the eye color alone assuming your talking apbt, anyways the blue eyes are the give away full blood has neither blue coat nor blue eyes and would be considered serious fault, the other thing is the size hard to tell what size it will be but 8 weeks and 17 pounds screams american bulldog or some kind of large breed dog &#128578; now but the breed standard for actual apbt males would be in the 35 to 60 pound range, no 100 pounder bulldogs lol. but hey its a beautiful dog. either way and mixes can be great as well i love al dogs , terriers just happen to be my fav.


Welcome to the forum pitpassion1111! I hope that you like it here. I know I LOVE all the pictures and advice and just general discussion here. Anyway, just a quick comment but at 8 weeks most pups still have blue eyes. Most pups eyes don't start to darken until about 8-9 weeks, sometimes later so you can't judge based on eye color at this young age. Whether blue is an APBT color or not is debated in many circles. My Diesel (RIP bub) was a papered purebred and he was considered blue.



~Jess


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Chloe, he looks like a bull breed mix of some kind. Most likely bully mix as that is what is most common these days. There aren't "types" of pit bulls. The only pit bull is the American Pit Bull Terrier. There are multiple bull breeds. American Bully, American Stafordshire Terrier, Staffordshire Bull Terrier, Bull Terrier, etc. But they are all different breeds. Your pup is wicked cute and I hope you stick around so we can watch him grow. 

Ciara, blue is almost nevery seen in APBT, but there are many registries that have other breeds registered incorrectly. It wasn't until recently that they started separating the American Bully from the APBT in the UKC and ADBA. So that big beautiful blue boy was registered incorrectly. If you remember some of the names on his papers I'm sure myself or others could help you figure out exactly what he was. My money is on American Bully most likely Razors Edge in his lines. 

PS. Blue eyes are a fault, but not a serious one. Colby dogs sometimes have blue eyes.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

Ya know Ecko, I though the same thing. Hubby got D before I was around and has always swore he was pure APBT but knowing what I know now and have learned from everyone here, I really agree with you and don't think D was pure breed APBT, not only because of his color but his size and shape. He had a big block head and was a solid 80lbs or so. He wasn't heavy just 'sturdy' much more like a bully. He was shaped very different from Ciara who we know is an APBT mix and looks very APBT, just bigger and, well she's a fatty. The pups are definitely APBT mixes and are so much smaller than either C or D. They have beautiful lines and are going to top out around 55-60lbs I think. Hubby swears they are small mixes but they are going to be the same size and most true APBT. Hubs has so much knowledge and training in training and handling the protection dogs that he sometimes thinks he knows everything so I just let him go but I really agree with you! I'll dig the papers out and see if I can get them posted. 

As for the blue eyes, my post may not have explained what I was trying to say properly. I do know that blue eyes occur and are a fault, I just meant that it's most likely too early to tell if they will stay blue or not with an 8 week old pup. Ciara had beautiful blue eyes as a pup and at about 10 weeks started going brown. 

Anyway thanks for the clarifications and education. I always love learning more about the breed! I'll dig those papers up later and post them to see what you think. I don't know a whole lot about bloodlines and pedigrees but enjoy learning and would love to learn more. I have recently learned about the Old American Red Nose APBT bloodline and am positive the pups have a good bit of that in them. They have the red color fur, red noses, red lips and toes of the line and the pure Amber eyes. I know they are mixes but after reading and learning about that old APBT line I really think they have a lot of that in them!

~Jess


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

*Diesel's Papers*

Here's pics of the paperwork we have on Diesel (RIP BUB) - sorry it's hard to read since I had to pics! Any thoughts would be appreciated, I have no idea what I'm reading as far as his pedigree....





~Jess


----------



## pitpassion1111 (Jan 27, 2017)

*thanks*

ya sorry i was gonna add that most pups have the blue gray type when really young but wasnt sure if yours was still real young or old enough to tell, i did not read posting dates lol , never even used forums &#128578;, basically thought the pup was adorable and thought id try to help , but like some have said its hard to tell exactly what you have these days but they can all make great buddies , i dont condone fighting apbts at all but strangely respect the dedication that went into them , as far as colors go i understand the debates as well and honestly i dont care the color as long as u see a healthy well balanced dog but if i was to join a respectable debate id be on the old school side for the apbt , the original colbys werent blue nor huge but i agree somewhere down the line HEAVY POUNDERS started showing up and some odd colors. lol so anyone here care to share excersise methods lol i use a few but favorite is actually 4 wheeler mine was sold to me as a "game " dog with no papers so i personally dont think hes full either but i know he loves running along side the fourwheeler and i have to make the determination of when to call it quits because he will go way past the point of foam build up lol never had a dog so driven at everything, well back to the shed chicken coop time. thanks for the welcome yall. ill post a pic of buck soon.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Ciaramama said:


> Here's pics of the paperwork we have on Diesel (RIP BUB) - sorry it's hard to read since I had to pics! Any thoughts would be appreciated, I have no idea what I'm reading as far as his pedigree....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It looks to me like he has both AmStaff as well as APBT in his lineage. There are many uneducated out there who don't understand that they are two very different breeds.The original AmBullies started by Dave Wilson were bred down from that cross, which would explain his very bully look. I'm very surprised that he doesn't have RE in there somewhere. But for sure not just APBT.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

pitpassion1111 said:


> ya sorry i was gonna add that most pups have the blue gray type when really young but wasnt sure if yours was still real young or old enough to tell, i did not read posting dates lol , never even used forums &#128578;, basically thought the pup was adorable and thought id try to help , but like some have said its hard to tell exactly what you have these days but they can all make great buddies , i dont condone fighting apbts at all but strangely respect the dedication that went into them , as far as colors go i understand the debates as well and honestly i dont care the color as long as u see a healthy well balanced dog but if i was to join a respectable debate id be on the old school side for the apbt , the original colbys werent blue nor huge but i agree somewhere down the line HEAVY POUNDERS started showing up and some odd colors. lol so anyone here care to share excersise methods lol i use a few but favorite is actually 4 wheeler mine was sold to me as a "game " dog with no papers so i personally dont think hes full either but i know he loves running along side the fourwheeler and i have to make the determination of when to call it quits because he will go way past the point of foam build up lol never had a dog so driven at everything, well back to the shed chicken coop time. thanks for the welcome yall. ill post a pic of buck soon.


Flirt Pole and Spring Pole are both very good ways to help burn some of that energy. Especially on days where you don't have the time or energy to run him out.


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

EckoMac said:


> It looks to me like he has both AmStaff as well as APBT in his lineage. There are many uneducated out there who don't understand that they are two very different breeds.The original AmBullies started by Dave Wilson were bred down from that cross, which would explain his very bully look. I'm very surprised that he doesn't have RE in there somewhere. But for sure not just APBT.


Thank you for looking into that! I was never fully convinced he was pure APBT just by the look of him alone. He had too much of a stocky build and that boxy head. Regardless, I loved him dearly. While I knew that they are two distinct breeds, I'm not sure hubs believes that and there is no explaining it to him. Besides, it matters not as D passed and our current pack are all unpapered mixes. I would love to learn how to read the pedigree papers and how to research lines. While I have learned and become educated on the breeds and the differences between them, I am clueless when it comes to how to read and research a pedigree. Thanks again for your time and checking it out!

~Jess


----------



## DynamicDuo (Sep 3, 2016)

pitpassion1111 said:


> ya sorry i was gonna add that most pups have the blue gray type when really young but wasnt sure if yours was still real young or old enough to tell, i did not read posting dates lol , never even used forums &#128578;, basically thought the pup was adorable and thought id try to help , but like some have said its hard to tell exactly what you have these days but they can all make great buddies , i dont condone fighting apbts at all but strangely respect the dedication that went into them , as far as colors go i understand the debates as well and honestly i dont care the color as long as u see a healthy well balanced dog but if i was to join a respectable debate id be on the old school side for the apbt , the original colbys werent blue nor huge but i agree somewhere down the line HEAVY POUNDERS started showing up and some odd colors. lol so anyone here care to share excersise methods lol i use a few but favorite is actually 4 wheeler mine was sold to me as a "game " dog with no papers so i personally dont think hes full either but i know he loves running along side the fourwheeler and i have to make the determination of when to call it quits because he will go way past the point of foam build up lol never had a dog so driven at everything, well back to the shed chicken coop time. thanks for the welcome yall. ill post a pic of buck soon.


My Ciara is like that. VERY high play drive and will fetch until she passes out if we let her. Kaos is showing a high drive and we are working with him with a flirt pole to continue to improve his drive since hubs wants to put a bite on him. Nala could care less, lol. We have a set up for a spring pole in the basement but Ciara is getting older and it is hard on her hips and I was told that you should wait until the pups are at least a year old to use a spring pole as it can be hard on their developing joints. But I agree with Ecko and flirt poles can be lifesavers when you don't have time or the weather stinks to get that extra energy out.

~Jess


----------



## Chloenoelle (Jan 26, 2017)

Got a growing pic of buddy he still thinks he is small tho !! thought I would share he is sooooo amazing wonderful w all dogs and relaxed around food finally lol does so well on the leash he is soooo calm it amazes me he's coming in now weighin in at a nice size 43 lbs as of last week ....


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Buddy is a handsome young boy. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us Chloenoelle. Who is his friend in that last picture?

Joe


----------



## Chloenoelle (Jan 26, 2017)

jttar said:


> Buddy is a handsome young boy. Thanks for sharing the pictures with us Chloenoelle. Who is his friend in that last picture?
> 
> Joe


 hey joe that's nala my other Pup sorry it's somlate on the post ! she's a rott and has very high drive I believe she has some pitbull breed in her and or Shepard buddy has turned out to be the complete opposite of her which is exactly what I wanted when we rescued him! He's so calm n submissive and actually pretty lazy Hahahaha even at one year old he's really grown into himself he is now 80lbs all raw diet too........ lean big boy buddy hahahahaha


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Both of them are gorgeous animals, thanks!

Joe


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

pitpassion1111 said:


> cloenoelle, how are ya , never joined a forum lol , but thought id try it out , not always a good idea to be honest but i am to the best of my ability , i would tell you that your puppy is not full blooded due to the eye color alone assuming your talking apbt, anyways the blue eyes are the give away full blood has neither blue coat nor blue eyes and would be considered serious fault, the other thing is the size hard to tell what size it will be but 8 weeks and 17 pounds screams american bulldog or some kind of large breed dog ? now but the breed standard for actual apbt males would be in the 35 to 60 pound range, no 100 pounder bulldogs lol. but hey its a beautiful dog. either way and mixes can be great as well i love al dogs , terriers just happen to be my fav.


APBT like almost any other breed can have blue eyes, as I've seen them myself. My friends Rocca dog had ice blue eyes. I've had few with bi eyes where one would be blue and the other being either brown or more amber and an inbred rascal dog that actually had a parti eye, seen blue in other lines too boyles dogs.


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

In Australia, blue eyes automatically exempts a dog from bsl,but this is only taken into account at adult age an in Tasmania a red nose automatically classifies the dog as a pitbull type, but in every other state it doesnt, funny because ridgebacks can have red noses too and some variations of labs haha

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Thunder wasnt even 10 pounds at 8 weeks and at 5 and half months he is about 60 pounds just as an example so I'd say your little one is gonna be a big fella haha

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Thunder01 said:


> In Australia, blue eyes automatically exempts a dog from bsl,but this is only taken into account at adult age an in Tasmania a red nose automatically classifies the dog as a pitbull type, but in every other state it doesnt, funny because ridgebacks can have red noses too and some variations of labs haha
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Those are some messed up laws.



Thunder01 said:


> Thunder wasnt even 10 pounds at 8 weeks and at 5 and half months he is about 60 pounds just as an example so I'd say your little one is gonna be a big fella haha
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Goes to show different growth rates, my pup 10.6lbs at 8 weeks and 40s as an adult. 17lbs is pretty big for an 8 week old though, I'm interested to see how big the OP puppy gets.


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Old_Blood said:


> Those are some messed up laws.
> 
> Goes to show different growth rates, my pup 10.6lbs at 8 weeks and 40s as an adult. 17lbs is pretty big for an 8 week old though, I'm interested to see how big the OP puppy gets.


I'm interested to see as well, like what he is at 3 years old,

The bsl is a funny read, the dog must be longer then it is tall and have hard claws... Which is like every dog, alert lines on the brow is also apparently a pitbull only Characteristics while ridgeback also have then

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Blood (Jan 10, 2008)

Thunder01 said:


> Old_Blood said:
> 
> 
> > Those are some messed up laws.
> ...


Wow very bizarre dog laws lol

I had one that was almost 40lbs at 6 months old, I kept thinking he would be huge, he ended up 48lbs.


----------

